# CPU-Kühlung gesucht



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Hallo

suche für mein AMD Phenom ll X4 945 (Sockel AM3 938) eine süper leise CPU-Kühlung für max. 100€.


Bin für jeden Tipp froh!!

wintobi


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Na da fällt mir spontan: 
Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ein.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Der NH-D14 ist ein guter Kühler, keine Frage. 

Etwas billiger und auch super ist der Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B.


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Könnt ihr bitte mit Links eistellen????


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Danke


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Wie ist das mit dem Gewicht in einem Tower???


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Dem Gehäuse ist das Gewicht egal. Solange es breit genug ist, passt das.
Schwere Kühler haben ein eigenes Befestigungssystem, also alles kein Problem.


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Im moment habe ich noch den Kühler drauf der beim Kauf dabei war. Der muss dann ja runter auf was muss man achten???


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Da muss nicht nur der Kühler runter, da muss auch das Mainboard raus. 
Und auf was man achten muss? Das man den neuen Kühler so anbaut wie es in der Beschreibung beschrieben ist und die alte WLP sollte man vorher vom CPU entfernen und die neue natürlich nicht vergessen.


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ok danke

was haltet ihr von Coole Master???


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Als CPU-Kühler nicht so viel. 

Der Scythe Mugen2 ist klarer Preis/Leistungssieger bei den Kühlern.


----------



## Mirko81 (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Also ich würde dir die H50 empfehlen. Die kühlt meinen 955BE im Idle auf 29Grad und unter Last (Prime95/halbe Stunde) auf 42Grad. Sie kühlt also ein wenig schlechter als ihr Nachfolger, arbeitet dafür aber um einiges leiser. Zwei weitere Vorteile gegenüber einem Turmkühler sind die Größe und das Gewicht,weil die Luft besser zirkuliert und das Board nich so belastet wird.

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=23570


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

wo wird der lüfter montiert???


----------



## Mirko81 (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Der kommt hinten an die 120mm Lüfter Vorrichtung. Wenn du auf mein Profilbild klickst und auf meine Alben gehst siehst du es größer. Normal hängt der 120mm Radiator mit den zwei weißen EnermaxCluster hinten an der Rückwand. Ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ok hab's verstanden


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Wenn du den noctua nh-d14 verwendest kann das board drin bleiben, da du die original amd backplate verwendest

Du tauschst nur den plastik rahmen auf der oberseite gegen die noctua bögen, an denen du dann den kühler fixierst
Dem kühler liegt eine bebilderte montageanleitung bei, die keine fragen offen lässt

Edit: und er kühlt besser+leiser als die h50 mit standard lüfter, bei der müsstesd du nochmal ~15-20€ in einen leisen lüfter investieren, wodurch sie dann wieder teurer ist als der noctua


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ok hast du den Kühler??? Wenn ja wie findest du ihn???


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ich find ihn top, kühlt meinen 965 im sommer bei 3,8 ghz (1,4v)  unter prime auf 55grad, jetzt im winter is er nochmal kühler weil in meinem zimmer jetzt nur noch 20grad raumtemp sind

die lüfter sind sehr leise (aus dem geschlossenen gehäuse hört man sie nicht raus)

negativ wäre der preis von ~70€ (wobei die lüfter schon auf ~35-40€ kommen würden wenn man sie einzeln kauft)


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

von wo aus im gehäuse muss man mesen?????
und das Gewicht macht dem Mainbord nichts aus???


----------



## Dommerle (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ich werde mir wohl auch einen Nocua NH-D4 holen.

Kann ich die Lüfter an diese Lüftersteueung anschließen?

Oder wie schließe ich die Lüfter überhaupt an? Auf meinem Mainboard gibt es nur einen PWM-Cpu-Lüfter-Anschluss... Soll ich den zweiten Lüfter an den Case-Fan-Anschluss stöpseln?


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Das wäre natürlich auch wichtig mit dem Stromanschluss


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Die noctua lüfter haben nen normalen 3pin anschluss, da braucht ihr euch keine sorgen machen

Am leichtesten misst du vom mainboard aus neben der grafikkarte hoch (um im rechten winkel zu bleiben) und ziehst einen centimeter ab, wenn das dann mehr ist als die höhe vom kühler passt der


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn????

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn


----------



## Dommerle (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Der soll angeblich nicht viel besser als der Mugen 2 sein, aber dafür ist er viel teurer.

Ich würde beim Noctua NH-D14 bleiben. Er ist der König unter den Luftkühlern.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

naja die frage ansich ist erstma willst du übertakten wenn ja wie weit ... weil nen leisen kühler gibts schon mit den ekl alpenföhn. das matterhorn ist nochma ne nummer besser und hat schon die neue lüfter serie von ekl drauf...is halt wie gesagt die frage was haste vor auser kühl und leise..


----------



## wintobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Übertakten nicht
hauptsach richtig leise!!


----------



## Dommerle (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Dann würde ich den Noctua NH-D14 mit (Ultra-) Silentadapter verwenden.


----------



## Kaktus (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Wenn du nicht übertaktest, wäre ein Noctua D14 für eine 95W TDP CPU völlig übertrieben und weit... sehr weit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Völliger quatsch hier derart viel zu investieren. 

Es gibt gut ein Dutzend Kühler die eine 95W CPU bei ähnlicher Lautstärke kühlen können wenn man diese richtig regelt.


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

wenn du nicht übertakten willst kauf dir den Mugen 2 oder was ähnlich gutes und hol dir einen hochwertigeren Lüfter dazu, wobei der slipstream auch erstmal nichtverkehrt ist wenn du ihn runterrgelst.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Noctua NH-D14 bleiben. Er ist der König unter den Luftkühlern.



lol, bei der leistungsdichte bei den top kühlern am markt trifft das auf keinen der erhältlichen kühler zu, jeder hat die eine oder andere schwachstelle


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Wie ist es mit dem Noctua NH-D14 in einem Midi-Tower platz technisch????


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

An welchen Midi-Tower hat du denn gedacht? Schon eine konkrete Vorstellung?


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

Ich hab ja schon einen (Coolermaster Elite 332) mit Netzteil
Wie ist das mit dem Platz???


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cooler-Master-Elite-RC-332-KKN1-GP-gedaemmt::14379.html

An das Große weite Forum weiß keiner eine Antwort???

Hier ein paar bilder vom meinem pc inneren


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Das könnte eng werden...

Ich glaube es reicht nicht. Der Noctua ist 16cm hoch und dein Gehäuse ist nur 18,7cm breit (von der linken Seite bis zur Rechten Seite).


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

was für ein kühler würde denn rein passen???


----------



## amdfreak (3. November 2010)

Sollte gehen, da du keinen Lüfter auf der Seite deines Gehäuses hast. Gaaaaaaanz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht

Ups, da hat Dommerle was anderes gesagt....
Knapp wird's auf jeden Fall ; schreib doch Noctua an, um es genau zu wissen (die Antworten in der Regel ziemlich schnell)


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

was wenn man das netzteil in den Laufwerkschacht montiert????



amdfreak schrieb:


> Ups, da hat Dommerle was anderes gesagt....
> Knapp wird's auf jeden Fall ; schreib doch Noctua an, um es genau zu wissen (die Antworten in der Regel ziemlich schnell)


 
was ich den dan biite schreiben???? oder Fragen???


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Also dieser Noctua sollte auf jeden Fall passen (ist nur 9cm hoch  ).

Eine Alternative wäre z.B. der Prolimatech Samuel 17 (gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen, mit und ohne Lüfter). Der Beste davon wäre der Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit Alpenföhn Wingboost-Lüfter für 50€: klick
Der ist trotz seiner geringen Größe extrem Leistungsfähig!


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ich denke nicht, das der Kühler in das Case passt. 

Fragt mal hier im Supportforum von Caseking nach. Die müssten es auch wissen.


btw. Bitte keine Doppelposts machen. Wenn ihr nachträglich was ändern/hinzufügen wollt, gibt es dafür den "Ändern"-Button.


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

passt der vielleicht???

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

Soll das ein Witz sein..? Der ist 2mm flacher als der NH-D14, also der wird auch nicht passen... 

Schau dir mal den Prolimatech Samuel oder den Noctua NH-C12P mit 140mm Lüfter an.


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ok!!

Kann man das Netzteil auch wo anderst im Case einbauen???
Und welche Mase würden überhaupt gehen???


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Hol dir doch eine Xigmatec Midgard oder Utgard und bau einen Scythe Mugen2 ein.


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Nein, nicht so einfach, das geht nur mit Bastelei und ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen...

Außerdem, wo bitte willst du es sonst in deinem Case einbauen?


Ich würde bei dem Case bleiben und einen von den vorhin von mir vorgeschlagenen flachen Kühlern nehmen.


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

und der passt???

in den Laufwerkschacht??? Keine Ahnung nur eine idee


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Die passen beide locker! 

Nimm nen flachen Kühler und lass das Netzteil wo es ist, Die haben sich beim Positionieren des Netzteils schon was gedacht!


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

und welche Lüfter???
ok 

Welche Lüfter (lautstärcke) sind gut geeignet


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Den Prolimatech Samuel mit Wingboost-Lüfter oder den Noctua so wie er ist 

Die passen beide von der Lautstärke!


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

mit kühlkörper???


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Was soll die Frage..? Ich verstehe nicht, was du mich fragen willst... 

Der Kühlkörper sitzt unter dem Lüfter und ist natürlich schon dabei!


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

was jetzt Mugen 2 mit lüfter oder was anderes???


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Prolimatech Samuel oder den flachen Noctua!

Wie oft den noch..? Was anderes passt nicht in dein Gehäuse rein


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ach so danke habs jetzt auch verstanden ist noch so früh am Morgen


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

Ist ziemlich egal...

Ich glaube der Noctua ist aber noch einen Ticken besser und ruhiger, aber dafür auch teurer. Die Entscheidung liegt ganz bei dir, denn leise sind beide und kühlen tun beide sehr gut 

Morgen..?


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

ok danke an alle


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Welchen nimmst du?  Schon entschieden?

Ich persönlich würde wahrscheinlich eher den Noctua nehmen, denn der hat einen großen 140mm Lüfter drauf, der Samuel "nur" einen 120er.


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Morgen..?




Urlaub!!!


Ich Glaube eher den Noctua


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Achsoooo 

Noctua ist eine gute Entscheidung!


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ja hoffentlich der isch auch nicht so groß und schwer???


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ja glaub auch


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Verhältnismäßig klein und verhältnismäßig leicht (730g mit Lüfter) 

Gewicht und Größe sind relativ


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

kann man mit dem auch ein wenig übertakten schon. oder???


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ein wenig sollte machbar sein 

Aber nicht übertreiben, sonst war's das...


----------



## wintobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

super dan wird der juhu bald kein dusenjet mehr im zimmer


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung gesucht*

Ich muss jetzt weg, aber ich bin nachher wieder da. 

Tschüss


EDIT: Ja, es wird wohl deutlich ruhiger werden!


----------

